# Sundown - 3/7/09



## Greg (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful day withe family. Took a few runs over at Sunnyside. Mom then took a run down Gunny! Then mom and Abby took a run. I took two on Gunny with Jarrod, Carrie and Jeff. Kickers are getting built. One at the top, one at the end of the flats. Carrie was doing a great job in the lower angle bumps. o3jeff was killing it the whole way. Amazing progress. Bumps are small, but epic and springlike. The entire run is rippable. My wife then took another run and then I took one more on Gunny. Think I heard a call out from Grassi while on Gunny. Kids were more into playing the snow at the base than skiing, but whatever. Saw the 2knees family heading in on the way out. Sundown really feels like home with all the AZers and families coming and going throughout the day.

Overheard a lot of chatter about the bump comp and the Meat Heads being there. One dude was all radded out in neon green mogul pants. Was tempted to offer him my boots.  Jarrod indicated Chris wants to have the bump comp be a top to bottom iron man. We need to calm him down a bit. :lol: Might actually make for a unique event though. But might result in some heart failures too. :lol:

Great day. Bumps should be epic tomorrow too.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice!!!  Cant wait for tomorrow!!

steveo


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 7, 2009)

very nice going over now


----------



## mondeo (Mar 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Jarrod indicated Chris wants to have the bump comp be a top to bottom iron man. We need to calm him down a bit. :lol: Might actually make for a unique event though. But might result in some heart failures too. :lol:


Someone should let him know that a WC course maxes out at 450ft vert, or something like that. I think the BMMC does 300ft or so. Top to bottom is about undoable for most amateurs.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 7, 2009)

pictures or it didn't happen..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Someone should let him know that a WC course maxes out at 450ft vert, or something like that. I think the BMMC does 300ft or so. Top to bottom is about undoable for most amateurs.




Some of the inevitable fatigue crashes would be epic! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2009)

Definitely a great day, the spring bumps were giving me lots of confidence out there and was feeling real comfortable until the end when I was getting tired! Skied with a bunch of Az'ers, gmcunni, jake, severine, greg, 2knees, grassi and bvibert good to see everyone out there.

When we took a break we talked to barts wife, she probably lapped gunny top to bottom about a dozen times so we all better start practicing or she will have this thing won!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2009)

great day for sure.  saw greg and his wife and kids on the way in.  kids were running around the base area like mad people.  

took the kids over to the magic carpet area until their lesson started.  my wife must've been able to tell how antsy i was cause as soon as the lesson started,  she sent me packing.

gunny is getting there.  it sounds like it was even better for me in the late afternoon then greg in the early.  there were quite a few people skiing it and more then a couple rippers i've never seen there before.

there is a line, about 1/3rd the way down on the left that just zippers all the way to the bottom.  its already sick.

Chris, please dont do this top to bottom.  it'll be less of a mogul thing and more of a survival comp.  i really dont think anyone is gonna be able to really tear that up hard from top to bottom.  i managed one run with only one stop and it damn near killed me.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2009)

talked to one guy who was on some twin tips and ripping it up.  he was like,  "great way to kill a hangover" :lol:  i couldnt agree more, nothing chases out the booze faster then bump skiing.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 7, 2009)

back from a great 3 hours at sundown, well really just gunbarrel.  had a blast lapping gunny, maybe a dozen runs.  pretty stoked to have that 30min away.  the top section has some good lines forming but then in the middle you have to be a little more creative.  the lower section is awesome.  it should only get better with more skier traffic.  a little on the tight side, but for the most part i think they ski really well.  wish i had a camera or atleast my phone to take a pic at about 530ish up at the top, it was looking that nice.  good base for the most part, a couple small patches of darkness starting to show, but hey its mogul skiing.  pulled out of the lot around 6 and it started dumping liquid snow on the ride home.  sometimes that isnt a bad thing and can kind of smooth out the moguls.  tomorrow should be another A+ day if ur into spring bump skiing.  if im not too hungover again, i may slip over there for a couple hours.  good stuff for sure.  GET IT!


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> talked to one guy who was on some twin tips and ripping it up.  he was like,  "great way to kill a hangover" :lol:  i couldnt agree more, nothing chases out the booze faster then bump skiing.



nice to meet you, haha.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> if im not too hungover again, !




grey sweatshirt, blue twin tips, grey hat by any chance????  i think i talked to you briefly.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 7, 2009)

sick day.  great bumps.  i'm getting hammered now.  cant wait for tomorrow.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2009)

gonna try to get out there for a quick two hours.  if my parents will take the kids for a bit, i can pull it off.  rain should pull out by late morning.  could be even better tomorrow.  just need to do something about that one area and it'll be top to bottom sickness.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> grey sweatshirt, blue twin tips, grey hat by any chance????  i think i talked to you briefly.



grey ems long sleeve, tanish beanie, white crowbars, Foils.

i remember telling someone i was hungover.  was skiing gunny from about 3 to 545.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 7, 2009)

I got to sundown at 4 pm, I took three “iron man “ non stop runs, then ran into Keith and his friend chris, both their first trip to sundown, woo woo !!! Keith had a pair of bump skis on his feet and was skiing really well even though they had been there skiing the bumps for hours! After they left around 5 pm it started to rain and I found that my water resistant  ski pants were just that, I left soaked but still rocking my tee-shirt it was a good day!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> grey ems long sleeve, tanish beanie, white crowbars, Foils.
> 
> i remember telling someone i was hungover.  was skiing gunny from about 3 to 545.



yeah that was you.  nice job too, you were killing it.


----------



## severine (Mar 7, 2009)

Even I will admit that it was a great day for bumping. 

Got there around 11 but between talking with Chris and taking my time on the lodge, I wasn't on the top on the snow until nearly 11:30AM. Took my first run down Gunbarrel and found that the snow on the skier's left was...not nice. Ice patches with mashed potato piles. That actually force me to try the bumps on the lower third. Much better in there. Stuck to Gunny and saw Greg heading down shortly thereafter. Skied with him, Jeff, Gary, Jake, and Grassi. I was the slow poke in the back, skipping the top half to ski what was probably more difficult than what they were doing.  and then dipping back in by half way to 2/3 of the way down. The line all the way to the left on the bottom 1/2-1/3 was nice. Even I could ski it today!  Only took one run not on Gunny; the guys decided to go down Canyon so they could hit the Ex bumps. I didn't get far in the Ex bumps before they were already in the liftline, so I bailed quickly on those. Called it quits after a few short hours; those bumps really wear you out! Oh, I was on the Celebrities today; I'm starting to really like them, though there's still some funkiness in my technique on groomers that I need to iron out.

Brian joined me shortly after I called it quits with the kids. We took Mags out on the Magic Carpet; Ethan just wanted to play in the snow. Brian went up for a couple runs while I hung out with the kids, then he took Mags skiing again. The kids loved it! Mags is starting to listen and try to follow directions, but I think it will be a little while still before she's ready for the chair lift.

Great skiing with you guys today! I'm working on a few photos I took from the bottom when I was with the kids. If anything looks good, I'll post it. Gary was also doing video today, though I don't know if he plans on posting it.

ETA: BTW, thanks, guys, for the encouragement!  I'm still embarassed trying the bumps in front of you guys but it was just too much fun today to skip them.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2009)

Today was great!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2009)

Great day today!  I only got two runs in on the bumps, but they were totally rad and have me really pumped for tomorrow.  I had a great time with the kids, unfortunately it was only my daughter's first time out this year (after 2-3 sessions last year).  She had a little trouble with the magic carpet at first and discouraged early on, opting to just play in the snow with her brother instead.  After I got back from my two runs she seemed more into it, she kept saying that she wanted to ski the bumpy trail while pointing to gunny!  Good start!!!  She took many runs off the carpet and was starting to get it, making something that resembled a wedge and getting on and off the carpet by herself.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Gary was also doing video today, though I don't know if he plans on posting it.
> 
> ETA: BTW, thanks, guys, for the encouragement!  I'm still embarassed trying the bumps in front of you guys but it was just too much fun today to skip them.



i did shoot vid, haven't looked at it yet but will cobble something together and post later.

Carrie, no need to be embarrassed, you were doing great today.


----------



## severine (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks!

I have some not great pics... Between zooming in so much from the base and chasing the kids around, it's a miracle I have any. But this is what I managed:

o3jeff & 2knees:






2knees:





2knees:





Jake, gmcunni, & bvibert:





gmcunni & bvibert:





gmcunni, bvibert, & o3jeff:





bvibert & o3jeff:





gmcunni:





Pat... I have a nice one of you that I'm keeping for blackmail.


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> pretty stoked to have that 30min away.



*That's* what I'm talking about! There's nothing like Gunbarrel around here within a 2+ hour drive. Sundown rules spring in SNE!

Great pics. o3jeff again gets props. He's killing it. Our whole family's faces look like a bunch of boiled lobsters. That sun between 11 and 2 pm was bright! Gotta remember the sunscreen next time.  Sounds like lines formed and bumps grew a bit on Gunny. I noticed it improved even between my 2nd and 3rd run and that was only like a 30 minutes break. Today was sweet. *[thread="48489"]Tomorrow[/thread]* should be epic. Join us folks!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Pat... I have a nice one of you that I'm keeping for blackmail.



lol, carrie, riley woke up at 6.  i took both of them to gymnastics and dance in the morning, picked up dee and went to sundown.  I then proceeded to carry them both in their skis and boots off the top of the magic carpet and from the bottom of that tiny run back to the magic carpet about 10 times before their lesson started.  Plus doing the same for our neighbors daughter who's father was too cheap to buy a ticket to go itno that area before the lesson.  All i had to eat all day was 2 slices of chicken breast on wheat bread.  There is no picture that could possibly embarrass me.  The fact i was able to even stand up after all that was somewhat amazing to me.  

in short, post it up!  :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 7, 2009)

So that's who that guy was that kept bossing you around!  

It's really not THAT bad...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2009)

actually, that fits right in with the rest of those photos.  

i do like the folding at the waist though.  mondeo is laughing somewhere........


psst the best line down there is on the other side.  that was my last run.  i got cut off by a kid and basically skied that newest seeded section after i started up again.  all the way on the right.  :roll:


----------



## severine (Mar 7, 2009)

If it makes you feel better, I didn't even see you doing that at the time. I was trying to get a picture of Jeff as he came down the hill and saw you off to the side when I was reviewing the pics. 

My legs are toast tonight. Iced my knee for 20 min, took an ibuprofen, and I swear that I'm going to sleep soon. Those bumps were a lot more difficult endurance-wise than any skiing I've done before!


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2009)

severine said:


> It's really not THAT bad...



Yeah, actually it's pretty bad. Jezus! Hinge much? :blink:

A daffy is done with your skis, not your poles. 'A' for effort though. :lol:

Good stuff. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2009)

Video  is uploading to youtube right now. i'm too tired to wait to see what the URL is, I'll post it in the AM.  if you can't wait you can check here later - http://www.youtube.com/user/garycunninghame

 i think i caught Ski Patroller Bart's wife and sLoPeS


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Video  is uploading to youtube right now. i'm too tired to wait to see what the URL is, I'll post it in the AM.  if you can't wait you can check here later - http://www.youtube.com/user/garycunninghame
> 
> i think i caught Ski Patroller Bart's wife and sLoPeS



It's not loaded on your site, or that I can find.


----------



## reefer (Mar 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Definitely a great day, the spring bumps were giving me lots of confidence out there and was feeling real comfortable until the end when I was getting tired! Skied with a bunch of Az'ers, gmcunni, jake, severine, greg, 2knees, grassi and bvibert good to see everyone out there.
> 
> When we took a break we talked to barts wife, she probably lapped gunny top to bottom about a dozen times so we all better start practicing or she will have this thing won!




Well I obviously saw you. Can't believe my buddy Chris and myself skied Gunny from 1-5 and all we saw was Mr. Magic at 5:00 when we couldn't breathe any more.........................I was on the lookout, I guess not good enough. I think I saw Gary now that I saw the pictures, never would have noticed him without the helmet. I was just in ski pants and a "to ski or not to ski" crew neck.
This was my first visit to Sundown. You are all very fortunate to have a place like Sundown so close. That run kicked my ass. It was great practice for me not being a very good bumper. I would kill for some place like that to go a couple nights a week. Also at my age I tend appreciate "tight " things, but those bumps seemed real tight. My feet can't move that quick anymore..........................................
What a great spring skiing day yesterday.
Have fun today. Should be nice! Couldn't pull off both days this w/e.


----------



## reefer (Mar 8, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> back from a great 3 hours at sundown, well really just gunbarrel.  had a blast lapping gunny, maybe a dozen runs.  pretty stoked to have that 30min away.  the top section has some good lines forming but then in the middle you have to be a little more creative.  the lower section is awesome.  it should only get better with more skier traffic.  a little on the tight side, but for the most part i think they ski really well.  wish i had a camera or atleast my phone to take a pic at about 530ish up at the top, it was looking that nice.  good base for the most part, a couple small patches of darkness starting to show, but hey its mogul skiing.  pulled out of the lot around 6 and it started dumping liquid snow on the ride home.  sometimes that isnt a bad thing and can kind of smooth out the moguls.  tomorrow should be another A+ day if ur into spring bump skiing.  if im not too hungover again, i may slip over there for a couple hours.  good stuff for sure.  GET IT!




Do you ski at Killington? Think I met you late in the day.


----------



## reefer (Mar 8, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> I got to sundown at 4 pm, I took three “iron man “ non stop runs, then ran into Kevin and his friend chris, both their first trip to sundown, woo woo !!! Kevin had a pair of bump skis on his feet and was skiing really well even though they had been there skiing the bumps for hours! After they left around 5 pm it started to rain and I found that my water resistant  ski pants were just that, I left soaked but still rocking my tee-shirt it was a good day!





It's Keith not Kevin but I forgive you. Nice skiing "behind" you Chris for a couple runs. Our out-of-shape asses were hurting by then. Mr. Magic is looking pretty good in those bumps on Gunny. May have to put some money on him in the comp.................................


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

Glad another Sundown newb checked it out, and glad you had a great day, Keith!


----------



## powbmps (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like a great time.  Gotta love the t-shirt weather.  

It was pretty lonely there on Friday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, one of Jarrod's park buddies (dude with big head phones) hit Gunny top to bottom too. He collapsed at the end. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Looks like a great time.  Gotta love the t-shirt weather.
> 
> It was pretty lonely there on Friday.



Great vibe on the hill yesterday. Lots of smiles. Hopefully the kickers will open up today. Come back down sometime this spring Chris.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2009)

powbmps said:


> It was pretty lonely there on Friday.



did that make you sad?  do you need a hug?  maybe some cookies and a nice glass of warm milk.....


seriously though, i think you missed it by one day.  it was really nice and cut in yesterday.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> did that make you sad?  do you need a hug?  maybe some cookies and a nice glass of warm milk......



No, I actually made some new friends up there.    


We're hanging out.  


Why are they making me wear my bump pants?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> i do like the folding at the waist though.  mondeo is laughing somewhere........


:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> It's not loaded on your site, or that I can find.



not sure what happened. still said it was uploading , 8 hours later.

i cancelled and restarted.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2009)

i have a truckload of video i took of the kids and random pieces of gunbarrel.  i would bet i have gary and his son on there as i saw you guys a bunch of times while hanging around the carpet area.  i just didnt know it was you guys until i saw you on the hill.  people look so different when they arent bundled up in jackets and helmets and such.

anyway, i'll go through it at some point and if i have anything good, i'll throw it up.  problem is that i have about 45 minutes of video to go through.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2009)

hasn't finished processing but here is the link:


or if you prefer:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2009)

Great job Gary, thanks for the good editing too!. I guess next time we should offer to work the camera to get some of you.

See Carrie you look good going thru them and are even pole planting!


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Great job Gary, thanks for the good editing too!. I guess next time we should offer to work the camera to get some of you.
> 
> See Carrie you look good going thru them and are even pole planting!



Everybody looked great and seemed to be having a blast, but you my friend were *KILLING IT!* Unbelievable that you starting skiing bumps a few weeks ago. Great job Jeff!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Everybody looked great and seemed to be having a blast, but you my friend were *KILLING IT!* Unbelievable that you starting skiing bumps a few weeks ago. Great job Jeff!



Thanks Greg


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2009)

I've told you before: Jeff is a much better skier than he lets on. He's very humble. 

All things considered, not bad. Thanks for doing that, Gary! Maybe I'll get back out there on another soft-bumps day.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2009)

nice vid gary.  you got my run where i thought i was gonna cream that girl in the blue jacket.  always seems worse in real life then when you watch it on video.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey, Pat. Nice avatar.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 8, 2009)

reefer said:


> Do you ski at Killington? Think I met you late in the day.



yup.

im out the door.  cant sit here and read about skiing anymore.  not nearly as hungover, the suns out, the bumps are there.  see u guys out there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks for posting that gary.  jeff was indeed killing it.  insane progress such a short period of time.  

myself on the other hand, yikes.  so much bending at the waist.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 8, 2009)

severine said:


> gmcunni:



Those skis look more like Nordica ABs than Volkl 724s.  Were you skiing on your new boards Gary?  How did you like them, especially in the bumps?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> nice vid gary.  you got my run where i thought i was gonna cream that girl in the blue jacket.  always seems worse in real life then when you watch it on video.



i cut a few seconds off the end of that segment, it was obvious from the way you pulled up that you were pissed!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> Those skis look more like Nordica ABs than Volkl 724s.  Were you skiing on your new boards Gary?  How did you like them, especially in the bumps?



yup, those are the ABs. Liked them a lot. certainly noticed the extra width in the bumps but got used to them pretty quick.   took a couple of rides down Canyon Run and was really happy with the way they skied in the soft snow.  I suspect i won't fully appreciate them until next season when i get to ski some mid-winter fresh snow.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> hasn't finished processing but here is the link:
> 
> 
> or if you prefer:


Oh My Heck!!!
Thanks for sharin!

As you all may know, I have a soft spot in my heart for Sev and brian.  Its sooooo cool to see the way Sev has bloomed in the past year and this video is evidence that her skiing has taken a huge leap. 


Sev, make that snow your b!tch!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> hasn't finished processing but here is the link:
> 
> 
> or if you prefer:



Great video Gary, thanks for putting that together.  Everyone looked to be skiing well.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> A daffy is done with your skis, not your poles. 'A' for effort though. :lol:



Nice one! :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Oh My Heck!!!
> Thanks for sharin!
> 
> As you all may know, I have a soft spot in my heart for Sev and brian.  Its sooooo cool to see the way Sev has bloomed in the past year and this video is evidence that her skiing has taken a huge leap.
> ...



You're making me blush.  I have the guys to thank for encouraging me to get outside my comfort zone ...safely. Skiing by myself didn't help with that; I've spent most of this season skiing with others and it's helped. I still have a LONG way to go though.  Thank you!


----------

